# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Winner of Thursday 7 March quiz

## Anonymous

Winner was Betty with 50 points and a close second was Goldenboot

Too tired to post rest of results now  ::   ::

----------


## davie

Well Done Betty. Still a clever Weeker after all these years away.   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## htwood

Davie, those questions were awfully hard, you almost won by default.  Thanks to caraid, you did a great job of holding the mob.  -Helen

----------

